# Center caps for stock rims?



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey there,

I have these on my Cruze that came with it when I bought it used.







I love them, well until recently. Something in the last week or two has caused the front left one to rattle when driving. I checked all the little clips and even swapped it out with a known non rattling one from another tire. It still rattles which leads me to believe its something with the fitment of my rim. Oh well, they are plastic covers, no worries, except they act as center cap dust covers for the hub bolt and I cant seem a place to find ones for the stock rims. Anyone know where I can look? 

Thank you,
Arthurni


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So they are hubcaps over steel wheels? Mine used to "clack" all the time on my Cobalt until I took them off. 

I can't say they make a center cap for the steelies.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You're talking about these?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322530737438

Would these work?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/123227630172


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

MP81 said:


> So they are hubcaps over steel wheels? Mine used to "clack" all the time on my Cobalt until I took them off.
> 
> I can't say they make a center cap for the steelies.


No they are stock rims with these covers on them. I like the look but have to take them off to get the wheels off, and they clack when driving. They act as the center cap though so can't leave them off without getting center caps.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Taxman said:


> You're talking about these?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322530737438
> 
> Would these work?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/123227630172


In theory yes, thank you! I need to measure the diameter now that I see they aren't a standard size.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

This is with them off.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

In case anyone is wondering who also has these, I found out that the center caps actually do pop out of the black covers with a little force. Well I feel a little silly, thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh! Those are the regular rims - interesting they put black covers over them...guess I've never seen that wheel in black. 

Glad you figured it out, though.


----------

